# People need to chill out



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Ive seen so many posts with people who are so furious about this, I mean, I understand, Im bothered by it too, as I have stuff I'd really like to post, especially because I only joined FA actively about 5 or so days ago, which just so happens this crap goes down as I become active. You dont see me raging about it. I'd just to let you furious people know, you need to be patient. Everyone is upset with this situation, but yelling about it isnt going to do anything but cause drama. If they rush this, it will just mean more problems down the road, let them take their time so that this wont be a problem again. In the mean time, why dont people just calmly talk on the forums like some others have? Maybe you could make a thread showing the art youve been waiting to post? My main point is be patient and just take advantage that most people are on the forums right now, you can meet a bunch of new people! Dont waste your time crying about this, its not gonna do shit


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 22, 2016)

Im chill AF right about now 

~_~


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

People here are being real sons of bitches. There's an influx of entitled fucks whining and bitching about shit then getting angry when people tell them to calm the fuck down and think straight. 

No one ever gives enough of a fuck to respect what a forum is and how it should be treated. It's pretty sad. And, so far, there's been no real authority to enforce they use the forum as they're supposed to. :/


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

What Wither said.
I'm chill,I just lost my patience trying to keep up with this stuff around here and being generally helpful,just to get called names and given attitude in the process.
I'm done now though,I can't do it anymore..I need to relax and just do my usual thing.. @_@;
I admire staff for having far more patience then I do.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> People here are being real sons of bitches. There's an influx of entitled fucks whining and bitching about shit then getting angry when people tell them to calm the fuck down and think straight.
> 
> No one ever gives enough of a fuck to respect what a forum is and how it should be treated. It's pretty sad. And, so far, there's been no real authority to enforce they use the forum as they're supposed to. :/


Yeah, Its really sad that this fandom has people like that. Some people need to learn that just because one site is down for a few days, the world isnt gonna fucking end


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> What Wither said.
> I'm chill,I just lost my patience trying to keep up with this stuff around here and being generally helpful,just to get called names and given attitude in the process.
> I'm done now though,I can't do it anymore..I need to relax and just do my usual thing.. @_@;
> I admire staff for having far more patience then I do.


I agree, Im just trying to make friends here and I keep seeing people going nuts over this. I try to be polite, but really, they need to get their shit together honestly  ^v^;;


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Yeah, Its really sad that this fandom has people like that. Some people need to learn that just because one site is down for a few days, the world isnt gonna fucking end



People "like that" are everywhere, not exclusive to this fandom or whatever.
unfortunately, since they cant roam about onf the main site, they are now being coralled into a more confined space and they appearently wine much louder than we civilly socialize X_X


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I admire staff for having far more patience then I do.


They don't get as involved. They're not there in a timely matter with an answer as you do. 

You show you actually care. 

What's sad is that you try to be helpful, but without a badge, you're treated as nothing. 

Besides that, the staff are way better informed on what to say. 

Don't feel too bad, mate.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> I agree, Im just trying to make friends here and I keep seeing people going nuts over this. I try to be polite, but really, they need to get their shit together honestly  ^v^;;



I tend to be passive aggressive when I'm trying to help out with things [...I'm not a mod,I don't know why i do this..] but being called names and given attitude when I didn't do anything to begin with it's just not something I really enjoy.
No one does honestly.
I'm generally pretty chill with people,I shit post but it's more to make others laugh then be any sort of annoyance or to make anyone upset.
I like making people happy/entertaining even if it means making myself look like an ass.
But yeah,same here trying to make friends in this fandom seems to be a hell of a lot harder then regular cosplay groups and stuff.
I don't know why,but some furries can just be so damn mean.  >_<;
But hey,despite what I've posted I'm not trying to be a dick or anything,just trying to help with what I can.
If you ever wanna chat,you're welcome to message me or whichever.
I'm always looking to make some new friends.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

Some peoples need to learn that this is a forum on the internet 

why is anyone taking anything seriously? if you get bullied or harassed or are tired of something, here's whatcha do.

Step.1 Take good luck at person bullying you.
Step.2 Inhale
Step.3 Exhale and tell them to go fuck themselves
Step.4 Click off the forum site and go do something else 

I am beginnings to think everyone is dildos


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> They don't get as involved. They're not there in a timely matter with an answer as you do.
> 
> You show you actually care.
> 
> ...



You're honestly the first person I've seen appreciate what I've been trying to help out with,holy shit.
Thank you,that means a lot and was very sweet of you.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

There is even a thingie on youtube that does it for you just copy/paste

how hard is dis?


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> Some peoples need to learn that this is a forum on the internet
> 
> why is anyone taking anything seriously? if you get bullied or harassed or are tired of something, here's whatcha do.
> 
> ...


Ey, honestly im not even taking these people that serious, im just trying to give them a newsflash about how stupid they sound and what they could be doing with their time tbh


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> There is even a thingie on youtube that does it for you just copy/paste
> 
> how hard is dis?



I'm saving that video to my favorites.
How useful.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You're honestly the first person I've seen appreciate what I've been trying to help out with,holy shit.
> Thank you,that means a lot and was very sweet of you.


It's no problem. 

I tried being useful for a little bit, but backed off when the mods and admins came in (yesterday). I assumed they'd stick around, as they'd have to know it'd stay crazy here. They didn't. 
At that point, I stopped giving a shit. If they want to let shit burn down, let em. I'll move on. 

I can't just give them free passes because I like this place. No. I won't give them free passes _because_ I like this place. They either need to step it up, hire more people, or find volunteers. If it's the latter two, they better treat them better than the last staff that was here. 
Otherwise? Let it burn. I'll have to deal with the fact that a place I used to love went to shit and there was no saving it. I'll move on.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> It's no problem.
> 
> I tried being useful for a little bit, but backed off when the mods and admins came in (yesterday). I assumed they'd stick around, as they'd have to know it'd stay crazy here. They didn't.
> At that point, I stopped giving a shit. If they want to let shit burn down, let em. I'll move on.
> ...



You know what?
I totally agree.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> It's no problem.
> 
> I tried being useful for a little bit, but backed off when the mods and admins came in (yesterday). I assumed they'd stick around, as they'd have to know it'd stay crazy here. They didn't.
> At that point, I stopped giving a shit. If they want to let shit burn down, let em. I'll move on.
> ...


Geez, is stuff really that bad here? Im new so I had no clue about all this-


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

I honestly think,as long as topics dont get too out of hand or people start yelling at one another that we should be allowed to have general chat threads.
I feel like it would help us all connect more,then just speculating everything we know about someone based on threads they've posted or posted on.
In a way,it doesn't feel like there's a sense of community/togetherness.


----------



## XianFuSheng (May 22, 2016)

In all honesty, I think this is a case of minority/majority. As in, the general majority doesn't really mind being patient, but then you have the minority that tends to be very vocal about their displease who naturally flock to the forums to post their rants and making new topics to post more rants.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I honestly think,as long as topics dont get too out of hand or people start yelling at one another that we should be allowed to have general chat threads.
> I feel like it would help us all connect more,then just speculating everything we know about someone based on threads they've posted or posted on.
> In a way,it doesn't feel like there's a sense of community/togetherness.


I really wish itd be that easy. I honestly would love that! Im all about making friends, but its hard to make friends with people when theyre just crying about a website being down ; w ; I want to see more forums where people are just talking or sharing the art they want to post! I mean, its practically still FA here


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Geez, is stuff really that bad here? Im new so I had no clue about all this-


Kind of.
I'll give them credit. Most of the time they're here, they're great. Truly. I appreciate them then. Most of the time, they do their jobs and they do it well. My one gripe would be that they say the bare minimum, though. A tiny bit more explaining on their line of thinking would be nice.

However, I did say most of the time. Some times, albeit rarely, they make odd decisions with no explanation. They don't put stops to anything until it's completely out of hand, and sometimes they don't properly say who's doing what wrong.

And that's if they're here. They are simply not here _majority of the time_. Not even one staff member. _One_. For being attached to something that big, that's _ridiculous. _


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> I really wish itd be that easy. I honestly would love that! Im all about making friends, but its hard to make friends with people when theyre just crying about a website being down ; w ; I want to see more forums where people are just talking or sharing the art they want to post! I mean, its practically still FA here



Same, I feel like all of the generalized topics/games/etc. just aren't good enough for proper interaction.


[I'm heading to bed,it's 4am and I have to keep tilting my head in weird directions to focus on the screen because I'm so tired. I'll catch ya lot later when I wake up. <3 Have a good night.]
@Wither 
@Shotalicious


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Same, I feel like all of the generalized topics/games/etc. just aren't good enough for proper interaction.
> 
> 
> [I'm heading to bed,it's 4am and I have to keep tilting my head in weird directions to focus on the screen because I'm so tired. I'll catch ya lot later when I wake up. <3 Have a good night.]
> ...


Ah same, its 5 AM here but im a night owl XD
Night!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 22, 2016)

Everything's up,got my password reset and the submission page is running quickly.

Hopefully we'll have some peace and quiet after this week is over.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Hopefully we'll have some peace and quiet after this week is over.


I've all but numbed my mind is gay furry trash music. It'll all be over soon, only to start again~
You'll never escape it until your accept it. Or, y'know, leave. But that's no fun.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 22, 2016)

They're still moving faster on the various parts of the disaster than I expected, so I'm pretty happy. I'm used to DrunkDuck. They kind of have a "go big or go home" philosophy to site SNAFUs. They'll knock a website offline for _months_ over a site layout change! FA can't even take a site down for a week over compromised source code. Bah, newbies! Ain't learned how to really knock a site out yet like the pros can.


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

Welp, it seems that after (unwarned) global password reset (that nobody really asked for) many people suddenly lost access to their own accounts they have for years. All that after already losing encrypted password data to some hacker a couple of days ago. I'm not a drama llama, but let's be honest, people have a legitimate reason for being pissed off - not being able to trust the site you're posting your stuff on is sort of a problem, and all that so-called "drama" is more or less justified. I honestly can't understand that "just calm down, why so meanie, let's be superfriendly and not bitch about it" attitude, it's kinda counter-productive in situation like this.


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Welp, it seems that after (unwarned) global password reset (that nobody really asked for) many people suddenly lost access to their own accounts they have for years. All that after already losing encrypted password data to some hacker a couple of days ago. I'm not a drama llama, but let's be honest, people have a legitimate reason for being pissed off - not being able to trust the site you're posting your stuff on is sort of a problem, and all that so-called "drama" is more or less justified.


Being mad is justified. Disrespecting the forums and it's rules is not. 
People were making tons of threads about the same thing when they could just all post in one. That's my real issue.


> I honestly can't understand that "just calm down, why so meanie, let's be superfriendly and not bitch about it" attitude, it's kinda counter-productive in situation like this.


Being calm allows for better decisions. Also, like it or not, they have no control over the situation. They may as well not give themselves an aneurysm, transfer their stuff to another site, and work to back their own stuff up. That's a better solution overall than throwing themselves into the hands of FA staff.


----------



## nerdbat (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> Being mad is justified. Disrespecting the forums and it's rules is not.
> People were making tons of threads about the same thing when they could just all post in one. That's my real issue.
> 
> Being calm allows for better decisions. Also, like it or not, they have no control over the situation. They may as well not give themselves an aneurysm, transfer their stuff to another site, and work to back their own stuff up. That's a better solution overall than throwing themselves into the hands of FA staff.



Sounds reasonble, I guess, I can agree on that. Personally, I've packed my faves and submissions a day ago just in case, gonna move over to Weasyl without any noise or drama if situation goes unresolved.


----------

